# best brake pads??



## TOOQIK (May 2, 2002)

what are the best all around brake pads for a 1.6 that sees some track time and a lot of stop and go traffic??TIA


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Probably metal master delux pads, we use them in our se-r cup racer and they work on the street pretty well also.

Mike


----------



## TOOQIK (May 2, 2002)

where can I purchase them?and how much do they run?TIA


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

anyone tried the Green Stuff Pads?


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I like the carbon metallic brake pads from autozone. They have a lifetime warranty and stop your car pretty fast. I heard some good things about green stuff but havent tried them personally.


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

I've heard many people say green stuff pads are sh*t...I wouldn't get them. Auto part store pads like the ones Teknokid mentioned should be good for street use, as are axxis metal masters(what I currently have).


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

How much did you get your axxis metal masters for??


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

Little less than $50 w/shipping at www.coximport.com I've had them for over 6 months now. If you're doing lots of light braking, they tend to make a grinding sound, but once you brake hard the sound goes away. If you're only doing hard braking, they're great.


----------



## By Nature (Apr 30, 2002)

Jose, $50? for MM? I got NX ones for $36 shipped from coximports! I am not impressed with them though. Maybe it's my brake fluid, but they're nothing special. Next I will try Nissan pads or KVR, which I heard is good stuff and is under $80


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

I think it was almost $50, I can't remember though...it was probably less. Yeah while they're not bad pads(better than greenstuff though), next time I'll probably be getting some porterfields or panthers and see how those go.


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

Raybestos PG plus pads work very well for street use. Pepboys sells these for about $35 set with a life time warranty, they work good and give off very little brake dust...


----------

